# Help!



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm picking up my 8 week old puppy on Saturday. My breeder just e-mailed me and said one of the puppies in her other litter was diagnosed with Giardiasis and is being treated. She also decided to treat all of the other puppies even though they werent diagnosed just because Giardiasis is so contagious and the two litters had connecting rooms. The medication she's sending home from the vet is Flaygyl which I researched and a lot of websites say it shouldn't be used on puppies. It also says it can have rare severe side affects like liver damage, brain damage, seizures, etc. Had anyone ever had experience with Giardiasis or this medication? And what do you think the likelihood is of my puppy having it?? This is my first puppy so I'm very nervous about this. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW!! I think I would get an addition to the original contract... with an update on this particular medication and the side affects... It will be devastating to you down the road if your pup develops serious problems that might be related to receiving this med. at such and early age. It is a shame the breeder did not contact you personally and let you decide if you wanted to partake in the mass inoculation, or abstain at your own risk.
We must all think positive at this stage and know the outcome will be a good one!!


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

The medicine is flagyl, I miss spelled it in the first post. The weird thing is she started them out with Panacur for 3 days and is now using flagyl and the puppies aren't even diagnosed. It just seems like extreme medication to use just as a precaution.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What your pup has is not uncommon, and nether is the treatment. My daughters pup ( not a V) was diagnosed with it 3 days after she picked it up from the breeder. I called the breeder, and let them know so the rest of the litter could be treated.

Its very easily spread between dogs, even humans.
I could see were the breeder would want to treat every dog on her premises. Leaving one untreated could cause reinfection in the others.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, I've had experience with it. Gunnr had it when we picked her up at 11 months old, along with a very bad UTI. Poor girl was in a lot of discomfort.
Panacur, Flagyl, Clavomox and one other that I don't remember right now, sound correct. I want to say she was on some type of medication for close to 5 weeks.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Vizslalover925 said:


> Giardiasis is so contagious and the two litters had connecting rooms.


Wait, she has 2 litters at the same time? That right there is a huge red flag.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Why might having 2 litters at the same time be an issue? Our breeder had 2 litters- both different moms and different dads. Just curious now that all puppies have been home now for 3 weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

solefald said:


> Vizslalover925 said:
> 
> 
> > Giardiasis is so contagious and the two litters had connecting rooms.
> ...


Maybe its just me. 
I get kinda tired of people downing breeders without all the facts.
Its only a red flag if the breeder cannot handle the care of 2 litters.
Some are more than capable.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Giardiasis is SO common and Riley had it for I swear the first 6 months and had to be treated. I was freaking out at the time, but our Vet said that Indiana is a Giardia state and it is extremely hard to avoid. Riley is always sick and he tolerated the treatment well.


----------

